# Building a computer - Help me choose specs.



## Ryma (Apr 17, 2008)

*1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?*

I am willing to spend $1200-$1400 on my new computer.

* 2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?*

Intel and Nvidia are perferred

* 3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?*

Mainly I will use this computer for videogaming. I will use microsoft word for homework and thats about it.

* 4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?*

Gaming!!! heck yes. I currently play the new Command and COnquers and also World of Warcraft, but I want to buy some of the newer games coming out such as Crysis which my computer cant run.

* 5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?*

not that I know of... just gaming and homework.

*6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?*

I dont have a clue how to overclock, so I probably wouldnt.

* 7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?* I probably dont need alot of storage but id prob just throw like 200 or 250gig harddrive in it anyways.

*8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?*

I dont think so, my keyboard is a G15 so I know it uses the PS2 wire, but other than knowing that I doubt I use "older" hardware.

*9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?*

Well, I this was a hard choice for me... for gaming I hear Xp is better, but I think that I want to go with Vista anyways because I dont wwant to have to upgrade later if it gets better or games are required to use it for Direct X 10 or something.

*10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?*

Size of the case doesnt matter, the case that I currently own in my current system is a beast, so if its a big case then it work be a shocker to me. Infact, I probably like the bigger case 

*11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?*

Nope, I just need the system

*12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?*
Nope, all new componets.

*13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?*

No monitor

*14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?*

I guess new egg or tiger direct

*15. Location: What country do you live in?*

Usa - Florida

---------

I just want to add some more. I am new to building my own computer, and I dont know really anything about all the new technology and hardware. I definatly want a mean gaming computer. I have asked many questions about vista and processors and have gotten a different answer everytime. I believe that I do want vista for sure, but I have had so many things told me about procesors for gaming. I have been told a good duo core would be better than quad. I really personally do not know. I think that my same reason for going vista is the same for wanting to go quad. I dont want to have to upgrade in the future. What is yalls opinion on Duo Core and Quad core for gaming?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have a look at this 

* ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard $200*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182


* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor $210*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037


*XFX PVT88GYDF4 GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $250 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150261


*SILVERSTONE ST85ZF ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS12V 850W SLI Certified Power Supply 90V ~ 264V (Auto Range) $140 *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory $29 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*Seagate Barracuda ES.2 ST3250310NS 250GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive $80*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148309


* Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case $125 ( after reabte )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154


*Pioneer Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 10X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-R 32X $30 
CD-RW 40X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129018


* Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM $100*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I applaud Blackduck on an excellent build. My only two suggestions are these:

If you want to save some money on the motherboard, go with either of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128087
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130159

Also, throw one of these in below your video card. You won't regret it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888309


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input Matt, always welcomed :wave:


----------



## Ryma (Apr 17, 2008)

I really like the set up that you have given me. Can I add two more gigs of ram on this set up to have 4 gigs of ram? Also, I hear that processor can be overclocked to like 4.1, how do I do that? Also, should I add warrenty plans on the items?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you can add another 2G but a 32bit operating system be it XP or vista will only recognize around 3.2G tho.

I currently have my E8400 sitting pretty on stock voltages at 3.6GHz, atho mine is water cooled so my temps are around 24 to 25 idle and 34/35C loaded. If you are contemplating overclocking buy a good heatsink/fan now as most of the decent ones have backing plates that mount to the bottom of the motherboard for stability so to install one later will involve removing the motherboard.

I like the Zalman units, quiet and efficient

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

I had heard these are ok but other my be able to give a better view than myself

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109125

As for warranty check out the standard warranty and decide whether your system will be outdated by the time the standard warranty has expired or if additional costs out weigh replacement, your choice really. Personally I wouldn't


----------



## Ryma (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, I dont know how to overclock, so I might not do it. Will a heatsink replace the pci air fan that matt talked about? Or is this heatsink completely different.?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Your processor currently comes with a heatsink, and if you don't plan on overclocking or using the computer above 38 degrees C then the stock heatsink will be fine.


----------



## Ryma (Apr 17, 2008)

The build you made was awesome blackduck, but I made some adjustments. What do you guys think of it now?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129018

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148309

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227267

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131219

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116204

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037


---

The wolfdale went out of stock, so I waiting for them to restock the E8400.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well I'm not 100% confident about running an 8800GTS on a 600W PSU.
The reason I chose the Silverstone was it was on special and a great price
I would have gone with a good 750W min

The E8400 is in hot demand, great CPU

:wave:

* CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX ATX12V / EPS12V 750W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CE, CB, TUV, FCC, CCC - Retail $120 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


*PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Crossfire Edition) EPS12V 750W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CE, CB, RoHS - Retail $149*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011


----------



## Ryma (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok ,so I'll go back with maybe the original power supply suggested, but other than that..

The build is good? If so, I think I am ready to order once the E8400 is availible.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Good choice, the last thing you want is power problems.
Silverstone make a great quality PSU and at that price is a steal

The reaper RAM is supposed to be good as well, I don't use it personally as I am more a Corsair person but I have heard good things about the reaper, nothing grim, lol.
Be sure to set your ram voltages manually in the bios when you first boot up. It should have a suggested voltage on it.

I think you are set to go really


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The OCZ Reaper is good and will get you far on overclocking because of its stability, but if you won't overclock just get some of this RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227252

BTW as Blackduck mentioned, set the voltage manually to (in the case of the RAM in the link directly above) 2.1V in the BIOS. Anytime you have RAM in capacity of 1GB or more per stick you always want to set the voltage manually rather than using the auto setting if you are going to run at the advertised timings.

Also, I wouldn't spend the extra money on the X38 over the P35. Look at the three previous motherboard recommendations from both Blackduck and myself if you want to save some more there.


----------

